# Another Red Headed Woodpecker



## Whitetail Freak (Nov 10, 2008)

I first noticed him or her in the front yard and scared it tryin to get a pic. This was the best pic out of the few, it was alot closer. Seen another one a couple yrs ago on my feeder and got pics, pretty rare for here, only the 3rd one Ive seen in 35 yrs. Its on the middle tree inbtween the wires.


----------



## jguc1 (Jan 26, 2005)

I saw a pair of them on mothers day in Linden. Very cool birds. It had been a long time since I had last seen one as well.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

We are pretty lucky and see them pretty regularly around our place.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

If you put out suet feeders, you will see plenty of them. My parents have suet feeders at their cabin, and it is common for us to see 5+ different types of Woodpeckers in a weekend. Hairy, Downy, Redhead, Pileated, etc. We have tons of them. Our cabin is near Hale.


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

Funny you should post that...we just had our first sighting of a red headed woodpecker at our home here in southern Marquette County. That's over 24 years of pretty much daily bird viewing.

They're stunning!


----------



## Whitetail Freak (Nov 10, 2008)

Fishndude said:


> If you put out suet feeders, you will see plenty of them. My parents have suet feeders at their cabin, and it is common for us to see 5+ different types of Woodpeckers in a weekend. Hairy, Downy, Redhead, Pileated, etc. We have tons of them. Our cabin is near Hale.


I do put out suet feeders and have for the last ten yrs at this house, and like you say I see them all but the red headed woodpecker, most people confuse the red bellied woodpecker ( which has a half red head) with the redheaded which has a full red head and neck and a white patch across its back. Theyre definately around and I'm sure in some areas more than others.


----------



## Whitetail Freak (Nov 10, 2008)

I see pileated woodpeckers almost daily.


----------

